
The Blockchain Might Change the Music Industry - jarsin
http://www.billboard.com/articles/business/6655915/how-the-blockchain-could-actually-change-the-music-industry
======
danbruc
What a nonsense. On the technical side, why build this on top of Bitcoin or
some other block chain? Why not just a good old database? It does not sound
like they are planning to build a completely distributed system and so those
companies will be central authorities in some way or another anyway, so why
not also host the data?

On the music business side - and I admittedly know nothing about it besides
the bits and pieces from articles about royalties, DRM and whatnot you read
now and then - it seems totally impossible to me that a small startup would
have a chance notably larger than zero to have any large or even
transformative impact.

------
davidgerard
tl;dr made-up Bitcoin hype, promising the utterly unfeasible to people who
don't understand the technology. My response:
[http://rocknerd.co.uk/2015/07/23/putting-the-record-
industry...](http://rocknerd.co.uk/2015/07/23/putting-the-record-industry-on-
bitcoin-why-this-wont-work/)

~~~
VOYD
Spot on.

------
bbody
There is merit in using Smart Contracts for managing royalties, etc. however
building a streaming service on top of it seems a bit misguided, it should be
abstracted out.

